# Wasatch Rip software



## Vahanvaty (Nov 15, 2009)

*Wet ink issues and many more*

Guys,

Got myself the Wasatch Rip, and eversince ive got myself white hair, and wet ink issues.........

done the profiling to the best knowledge of the guys here, but the ink comes out soooooo wet that i could actually swim in there..... and the colours are not as bright as my previous software, and infact the prints used to come out completely dry from my EP9880 when printed through the old RIP that i had.

There is a tremendous amount of banding too and now need a little more help. Also if there is some kind soul who already has a profile to give me i would much appreciate it.

Im currently using the EPSON 9880 with JTECK ink........ 

Thanks guys and waiting .................


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Mush,
The profile also depends on your substrate, it's not easy to drop one in that will give good results.
Given that you can spell colour correctly, are you in the UK?
I can probably help.
Look in c:\psfiles, there is a file called media.ps, the middle bit will give you an ink limit test so that you can stop the thing flooding. Then you can start profiling, there's a 'how-to' guide on the resources page of my website or on the Wasatch website.


----------



## Vahanvaty (Nov 15, 2009)

India buddy, going to check this out first thing tomorrow morning.!


----------



## Vahanvaty (Nov 15, 2009)

well to push it a bit more...... have also noticed a very dotted (NOISE) effect in the colours, unlike the previous software. any thing that can be done for that???


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Could be a low resolution? Your cyan (eg) will have a little magenta added to give correct colours which would show up as noise in the print?


----------



## Vahanvaty (Nov 15, 2009)

printing at 360X360


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Low resolution, but you'll probably lose that when you press.
You can try lowering the ink volume Print Setup>Edit>Properties
You need to work out how much ink your paper can hold.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Vahanvaty said:


> printing at 360X360


 Most people I know printing on the Epson 98XX print at 360 x 720 bidirectional. 360x360 is really low.


----------

